# 3 game road trip... Boston, Toronto, Memphis



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Boston (12/12) is the only one I really don't expect to win but I wouldn't take the Raptors (12/14) or the Grizzlies (12/16) lightly either, especially on their home court. Hornets have to play hard for 48 minutes. And a few minutes more if needed. This is where the games become more frequent so hopefully the guys are up for the challenge. Posey gets his championship ring during the visit to Boston. Just remember which team you play for now Pose. :wink:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

We start out this trip with a very tough game. It's gonna be hard to beat Boston in Boston.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> We start out this trip with a very tough game. It's gonna be hard to beat Boston in Boston.


I agree. I also wonder how often KG will feel the need to crawl on the floor. :lol:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. I also wonder how often KG will feel the need to crawl on the floor. :lol:


It worked out really well for him the last time. :sarcasm:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No Tyson tonight. Neck spasms. Unreal.



> BOSTON -- New Orleans Hornets starting center Tyson Chandler will miss tonight's game against the Boston Celtics because of neck spasms.
> 
> Chandler said he does not know when the injury occurred, but he said his neck began to get stiff on Thursday. When he arrived for Friday morning's shootaround at the TD Banknorth Garden, Chandler said he was experiencing some swelling in the back of his neck.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/12/new_orleans_hornets_center_tys_1.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

In other news, I'm watching Mike James on Supernanny during halftime. Unbelievable!!! :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't expect a win in Boston but at least it wasn't a total blowout. And I'd like to thank Byron for his sucky rotations and I'd like to thank 3 of tonight's starters for absolutely .......................................................................................................................... nothing. eace:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't believe the hornets weren't absolutely destroyed under the circumstances.You get nothing from Peja except horrible defense on pierce.Chandler isn't there and aside from West noone showed much desire to compete for rebounds.Heck Paul and DX were the only guys in double figures and they team only hit 2-14 on treys despite the fact that the Celtics were clogging up the paint against Paul.Most of those shots were open.Paul could have had twenty assists if they'd shot decently...And the hornets would have probably won the game if they'd just hit a couple because that would have given CP more space to finish.

I hate to say it because this isn't what they got Posey for,but he needs to score more on this team.They just need someone else to step up and shoulder some of the burden...And I don't see anyone else who might do more.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets @ Celtics Post-Game Quotes


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I didn't expect a win in Boston but at least it wasn't a total blowout. And I'd like to thank Byron for his sucky rotations and *I'd like to thank 3 of tonight's starters for absolutely .......................................................................................................................... nothing.* eace:


I wish I could thank you ten times for this.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I wish I could thank you ten times for this.


:laugh: I'm serious. They could've done better. I hope Tyson will be available for the next game against Toronto.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson out for the Raptors game. :azdaja:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets went in Toronto and got a win. CP had me nervous for a minute, I thought he wasn't going to extend his steal streak. I just need to know if I'm the only one who feel like D Brown is really not giving us too much. I was really disappointed that Mo didn't play tonight and I believe he should be the first guard off the bench instead of Brown.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peterson must have realized there was a vacancy in Scott's doghouse since James left town and Butler worked his way out of it...Maybe he should learn by Rasual's example and play better.Honestly all the hornets shooting guards together aren't good for much and it's damned lucky that Rasual has made himself into a MIP candidate.Without him they'd be abysmal at the position.Devin plays hard and he is a much better defender than Mo...other than that there isn't much to his game.He really must be one of the most predictable players in the league since every time he touches the ball he drives straight at the rim

I only saw parts of this one.It looked like DX was really shooting well and everyone else was doing their best to get the ball to him.Looking at the boxscore I was really surprised to see that the rest of the team had one more assist than CP.In fact the rest of the team usually has about the same number of turnovers as assists.I watched Daniels play at the start of the 2nd...He probably did more in those six minutes than James did all year.That's an exaggeration of course...but just barely


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> The Hornets went in Toronto and got a win. *CP had me nervous for a minute, I thought he wasn't going to extend his steal streak. * I just need to know if I'm the only one who feel like D Brown is really not giving us too much. I was really disappointed that Mo didn't play tonight and I believe he should be the first guard off the bench instead of Brown.


I kept saying to myself, "oh no CP, don't tell me you're gonna get this close to the record and not get it". 

Devin plays pretty good sometimes but lately he hasn't been giving much. Mo should've gotten some PT today but I guess Byron was comfortable with the rotation he was using. Mo will probably get some PT in Memphis. And let's all hope Mr. Chandler is ready for the Memphis game too.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> Devin plays hard and he is a much better defender than Mo...


I agree with most of what you said, but I have to take you up on this point. Although Devin is a good defender for his size, MoPete is *easily* the best perimeter defender on the Hornets roster.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This has to be one the worst games I've seen CP play...Numbers don't look awful at first glance,but he just wasn't very sharp tonight.It's a wonder that he can go into traffic as much as he does without turning the ball over,but tonight he did.Of course when it came down to the end he made just enough plays.

Memphis is really improving.They aren't a joke any more,at least they're playing really well right now.It looks like their point guard situation is finally somewhat stabilized enough to allow them to execute well enough to compete in tough game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets played like they all ate bad bar-b-q or something. Throwing junk at the rim. Hardly any defense. Sucks. Ugly win but I'll take it.


----------

